# Gemüse anpflanzen



## chrishappy2 (10. März 2011)

Hallo an alle !!

Mal wieder ein ganz anderes thema aber egal gibt hier viel andere themen.

Wer pflanzt denn so in seinen garten gemüse an ???was pflanzt ihr an ??und wie viel davon ??Und wann ?

ich habe jetzt seit 3 tagen salat in einem frühhbeet.

Wie viel grad minus hält salat aus ??


danke schön für antworten


----------



## Zermalmer (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*

Hallo Chris,
bei uns sind mitunter Erdbeeren, Tomaten und Paprika am Start gewesen... (in Blumentüpfen und Pflanzkübeln oder steinen)

Zum zeitlichen Ablauf kann ich Dir da allerdings nix sagen, da hat sich immer meine Frau bzw. meine Mom drum gekümmert.

Erdbeeren und Tomaten sind halt mitunter, wenn der Platz stimmt, ein Erfolgserlebnis auch für die Kinder... ggf. gemeinsam einpflanzen/aufstellen usw.

Und wenn es dann soweit ist, gemeinsam abschätzen 'hey, da geht morgen noch ein Sonnentag, dann ist die essbereit' oder halt 'Hey, die Blätter sind schlaff... da mus noch ein wenig gegossen werden'

Ich musste bis jetzt immer gucken, das ich überhaupt mal ne Erdbeere abbekomme


----------



## mareike (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*

Hallo Chris,

ich habe jetzt gerade angefangen, Tomaten-, Gurken-, Zcuchini-, Melonen- und Blumenkerne in Torftabletten und Anzuchterde zu ziehen. Wir hatten bis vor zwei Tagen noch nachts Frost, da ist es noch zu früh mit dem Frühbeet draußen.

Erdbeerpflanzen soll man andrücken, saubermachen und düngen. Ich pflanze ab Mai ca. 12 Tomatenpflanzen an, Salatgurke unterm Tunnel. Eisberg-, Lollo- und Salatpflanzen kommen ebenfalls ins Beet. Zwei Zcuchini und Melonen und gelbe Bohnen werden ebenfalls angebaut.

Morgen soll ja das Wetter gut werden, dann werde ich schon mal Gräser abschneiden und die Obstbäume mit der Austriebsspritzung versorgen.

Wünsche dir gut Schaffen in deinem Garten.

:cu mareike


----------



## Armatus (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*

Eerdbeeren in MASSEN (>100 pflanzen) Tomaten
Zucchini
Salat
Gurken
Pflaumen 
Kirschen
Trauben
Paprika
Chilli
Brombeeren         

usw


----------



## shake (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*

Physalis
Erdbeeren
Walderdbeeren
Viele Kräuter
Blaubeere
Versuche mich außerdem grade am säen einer Passionsblume
Tomaten, Zucchini und Paprika hol ich mir nur noch als kleine Pflanzen
Und zwei __ Kiwi-Pflanzen gibts auch dieses Jahr

Immer wieder schön den lieben Pflanzen beim Wachsen zuzugucken.


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*

oha ihr pflanzt aber sehr viel an es sind schon 4 wochen meine tomaten samen im haus.Und stehen neben dem kachelofen sie treiben super.wenn es dann nicht mehr gefriert dann kann ich sie raussetzen so ende mai.


----------



## Armatus (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*



shake schrieb:


> Physalis
> Erdbeeren
> Walderdbeeren
> Viele Kräuter
> ...



Passionsblume wollt ich auch mal probieren!
Bitte um Bericht(e) 

lg


----------



## shake (13. März 2011)

*AW: Gemüse anpflanzen*

Passionsblume geht eigentlich vielleichter zu vermehren, indem man nen Ableger macht. Also einfach irgendwo nen frischen Trieb abknipsen und in ein dunkles Gefäß mit Wasser stellen.

Aber ich wollte es halt auch mal mit Samen versuchen. ;-)

Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------

